

Ask HN: Healthcare startups. Who are you? - dome82

Hi.
I am fascinated about the healthcare sector how small changes could really help tons of people.<p>Who is working in the healthcare sector with their startup? 
What do you enjoy the most working in this sector? 
What was your driving motivation for starting your company in healthcare?<p>Really curious about
======
1raynes
I'm working on a project which is related to health - Hack Cancer!

Our goal is to bring together developers, architects, dev ops, engineers,
doctors and cancer patients (current and those in remission) to create
products that can help aid in the education, diagnosis and treatment of
cancer.

The first event is being held at Google Campus in London (10-11th October
2015). Five further events will then follow in North America, South America,
Asia, Mainland Europe and Australia with the final being held back in London.

If you want to know more please sign up on our hot new landing page at
[http://hackcancer.co](http://hackcancer.co) and you’ll be invited to our
Slack group and be notified when the full site goes live with further details.

In the mean time you can read some background on the hackathon here on my
blog: [http://bit.ly/1FvtIhq](http://bit.ly/1FvtIhq) and be sure to like our
Facebook page for updates:
[https://www.facebook.com/hackcancertogether](https://www.facebook.com/hackcancertogether)
or follow us on

Twitter: @hack_cancer

Thanks for reading all of that, please share it if possible! :)

------
BjoernKW
I'd love to do something in this sector. There are so many broken processes
and barely functional tools that you don't even have to look for
opportunities: They're literally everywhere.

I have quite a few product ideas - mainly about EHR systems and data
fragmentation / data exchange. I've shared those ideas with friends in the
healthcare industry (both physicians and people working for insurance
companies). While they all agreed that this particular area is in desperate
need of fixing and the product I suggested would help with alleviating some of
the pain they also said that for the principal stakeholders there's little to
no motivation to improve or modernize processes.

The industry is driven by very complex, intertwined, often political
incentives and ulterior motives. The patients' actual well-being seems to be
quite low on the priority list.

Physicians also often seem to be quite averse towards technology and often
don't trust people who aren't doctors themselves (so getting a doctor onboard
your healthcare startup team might be a good idea if you haven't done so
already ...). I know specialists who own ridiculously expensive CAT scanners,
MRI scanners and whatnot yet still insist on sending the images created by
these expensive machines via mail (the traditional one, not the electronic
variety - with expectable results: Data occasionally gets lost, data is
fragmented across various providers, scans have to be done again because the
image from 3 months ago can't be found anymore ...).

Sales is another problem. If you ever thought enterprise sales processes were
long and complex those are eclipsed by enterprise sales processes in the
healthcare industry. If you want to market a new product you have to navigate
a Byzantine labyrinth of certification processes apparently carefully put in
place by lobbying incumbents in order to keep upstarts out of the market. When
marketing a new healthcare product targeted at healthcare providers you're
looking at years - not months - of painstaking and costly lobbying. I'm not
sure how any startup could afford this.

I don't want to sound negative. I'd love to see more improvements in this
space but I'm afraid that - other than consumer products such as quantified
self apps - the situation looks pretty bleak. If you have any suggestions as
to how to address these issues and change the industry for the better, please
drop me a note.

~~~
mgh2
Physicians are late or have no inventive to adopt technology- True. Ulterior
motives or political incentives, partly true- Hospitals and insurance
companies might be squeezing out physician's income, regardless of their good
intentions. Sales- true but there is a purpose. The FDA has strict regulations
because unlike other industries, health is of a critical nature, it deals with
life/death, so the government has to set up regulations to protect consumers.

The next wave - usable, actionable data. Companies, academia, and hospitals
are thirsty to use the vast amount of data already generated sitting with no
further use to help patients. If a good enough interface or software is
developed, doctors will likely be ok to easily learn tech to take advantage of
the benefits of using data for their practice (it is always a cost-benefit
analysis). Actionable and understandable heath data differs to other
industries in this manner:

1\. Academia: Collects and uses data for research purposes, not yet applied
(Ex: DNA, 23andme)

2\. EHRs: It is just data collection and organization. Better interfaces or
features are not likely to improve healthcare substantially.

3\. The consumer wearables market: Data collected is often superficial and
catered to healthy individuals, which does not help much in actually improving
or providing actionable data to either consumers or physicians alike.

The missing gap is a service between engineering and medicine (ex: biomedical
engineers) that will help physicians handle care more effectively using data.
The closest companies in this category are Flatiron Health or maybe Theranos,
but they are both just startups still proving themselves.

------
kayadx83
If you are going to do healthcare startup, you definitely need people who work
in healthcare especially MD. Figure out areas hospitals are losing money and
what they are afraid of. Make things that solves that. If you look into
Obamacare, you can see a lot of consequences for hospitals/clinics. I'm a
nurse and also a designer who happen to be really into tech and have developer
friends. Working on developing platform to streamline patient education with a
major hospital. Got into it because I was annoyed with how things were done.
Thanks for healthcare experience and having other healthcare people on team, I
was able to pass through a lot of the politics.

------
Mz
This type of question comes up periodically. It never gets a big response. I
have attempted in the past to get some kind of smaller discussion group going,
without success. The interest persists on HN, but it is too diluted to
accomplish much here. If anyone wants to start a smaller discussion group for
health tech, I am interested in participating.

